# Proving financial responsibilities??



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

I'm hoping someone might be able to clarify what I need for my visa to prove my life partner and I share the finances? As part of our work we live on site so don't actually have any monthly bills. We have been trying to find medical aid, would that count? If so can anyone recommend a policy that isn't too expensive?


----------

